# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  30 Tage Stempel

## Tommy

Hallo,

weiß jemand, was man für Bedingungen erfüllen muss, um einen "30 Tage Stempel" zu bekommen?

Gruß Tommy

----------


## big_cloud

EU-Pass, Rueckflugticket und Minimum 400 €uronen ? auf der Patte
Ticket und Kohle wollte aber noch niemand von mir sehen


Gruesse
Lothar

----------


## Dieter

> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, was man für Bedingungen erfüllen muss, um einen "30 Tage Stempel" zu bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Tommy


Gar keine.

----------

> Gar keine.


sehr kompetent.   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Also, mit gar kein Pass geht auch in Thailand gar garnix   ::

----------


## guenny

Tommy, 
gültiger Reisepass, gültiges Rückflugticket oder Weiterflugticket.
Wobei das Ticket eigentlich nie überprüft wird. Dieser 30-Tage-Stempel ist das sog. "Visa-on-Arrival".
Zum anderen siehe meine heutige Eintragung zu Tourist Visum Multiple Entry etc pp

----------


## Tommy

> 1.         Visumpflicht  
> 
> Deutsche Staatsangehörige dürfen sich 30 Tage ohne Visum in  Thailand aufhalten, vorausgesetzt ist jedoch ein bestätigtes Weiter-oder
> 
> Rückflugticket. Inhaber/innen eines Stand-by-tickets sind   immer visumpflichtig.


http://www.thaiembassy.de/consul/13_visa.htm


Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen? Ich habe ein bestätigtes Rückflugticket (33 Tage nach der Einreise), aber möchte zwischenzeitlich nach Malaysia ausreisen. Somit dürfte ich doch nach der Wiedereinreise erneut 30 Tage bleiben.   ::  

Gruß Tommy

----------


## big_cloud

darfst Du vorausgesetzt die Airline nimmt Dich ohne Tourivisum uberhaupt erst mit nach Thailand

----------


## guenny

Wie ich schrieb, das könnte ein Problem werden, wenn die bei der Einreise dein Ticket kontrollieren. Denn für 33 Tage brauchst du ein Tourist Visum A, mit zwischenzeitlicher Ausreise und Wiedereinreise mit "Double Entry". Dieses kostet 60 Euro. Wenn du ein Weiterflugticket oder eine Fahrkarte nach Malysia hast, dann ist das sicher kein Problem, ansonsten kannst du es drauf ankommen lassen. Wir Deutsche sind da ja manchmal etwas überkorrekt.
Lothar hat ja dazu was gechreiben, das könnte also auch ein Problem werden, in Frankfurt sehen sie zumindest genauer in den Pass.

----------


## Dieter

> Also, mit gar kein Pass geht auch in Thailand gar garnix


Ohne einen Pass kommst Du aus Deutschland gar nicht raus, muss man das dann noch erwaehnen?

----------


## big_cloud

Joo,
aus Deutschland raus gehts innerhalb der EU auch mit Personalausweis und ohne Kontrollen


Eigentor

----------

Wat denn, ist Thailand schon Mitglied in der EU?   :cool:

----------


## big_cloud

Ohne einen Pass kommst Du aus Deutschland gar nicht raus, muss man das dann noch erwaehnen?[/quote]



stimmt das?

----------


## Dieter

Am Muenchner Flughafen kommst Du nicht ohne einen gueltigen Reisepass zu einem Flug ausserhalb der EU.

----------

> Am Muenchner Flughafen kommst Du nicht ohne einen gueltigen Reisepass zu einem Flug ausserhalb der EU.


Frankfurt auch nicht. Zentrale Passkontrolle vor allen Terminals mit Abflügen nach Non EU.

----------


## odd

> Wie ich schrieb, das könnte ein Problem werden, wenn die bei der Einreise dein Ticket kontrollieren. Denn für 33 Tage brauchst du ein Tourist Visum A, mit zwischenzeitlicher Ausreise und Wiedereinreise *mit "Double Entry*". [...]


Wieso Double Entry?

1. Einfach reicht, denn bei Wiedereinreise erhält er wiederholt 30 Tage, diese sollten seinen Urlaub abdecken.

2. Theorie und Praxis sind immer verschiedene Paar Stiefel. Praktisch dürfte ihn die Airline ohne Visum nicht mitnehmen. In der Regel interessiert dies bei "nur 3 Tagen" Verlängerung niemand. Im Notfall einen unverbindlichen Weiterflug nach Malaysia buchen lassen ausdrucken und anschliessend canceln.

----------


## guenny

Odd, ich habe ja deutlich gemacht, dass es da schon auf die aktuelle Praxis ankommt. Mich hat bei der Einreise noch nie jemand nach dem Rückflugticket gefragt. Die Darstellung der theoretischen Möglichkeiten gibt doch nur einen Anhalt, welches Risiko jemand eingehen könnte, so er es drauf ankommen lässt und wegen dieser drei Tage Überziehung einfach losgeht.

----------


## odd

> Odd, ich habe ja deutlich gemacht, dass es da schon auf die aktuelle Praxis ankommt. Mich hat bei der Einreise noch nie jemand nach dem Rückflugticket gefragt. Die Darstellung der theoretischen Möglichkeiten gibt doch nur einen Anhalt, welches Risiko jemand eingehen könnte, so er es drauf ankommen lässt und wegen dieser drei Tage Überziehung einfach losgeht.


Nein Günny. Im Endeffekt wuerde ein einfaches TV ausreichen, also günstiger. Einreisen mit 60 Tagen. Einen Sprung nach Malaysia. Bei wiedereintritt nach Thailand gibt es den 30 Tagesstempel.

Anderes Beispiel von mir diente nur der Praxis, wenn jemand auf Grund dieser kurzen Periode auf ein Visum verzichten möchte. Denke aber wir meinen beide das gleiche.

----------


## guenny

Jo, magst recht haben. Ich hol mir jedenfalls heute mein Visum beim Konsulat ab, dann kann mir der Rest egal sein. Ich denk mir nur, bei solchen Dingen, irgendwann kommt dann mal tatsächlich so ein Korinthenkacker, nimmt die Vorschriften buchstabengetreu und schon ist der Urlaubsbeginn mit Ärger gepaart. Das muss ich mir nicht geben, dafür habe ich zuwenig.

----------


## Samuianer

und die 50 Euro ist es alle Male wert!

Dewegen gibt es ja die verschiedenen Kategorien, wer 'n normalen Urlaub durchziehen will bekommt bis 30 Tage, wer 'n bisschen laenger beliben will erhaelt seine 60 Tage mit der Verlaengerungsmoeglichkeit auf 30 (90) Tage und fuer Leutz wie z.B. odd und mich gibt es die Non-"O" und Non-"B" Loesung, demnach alles in Butter!

Mit dem "Overstay" wuerde ich mich ueberhaupt nicht befassen, weil illegal und daraus kann Alles geflochten werden... also FINGER WEG!

----------


## Dieter

Naja Manfred, ich habe ein 90 Tage Non Immi O Multple Entry, das covert bei richtiger Anwendung 5 x 90 Tage, aber alle 3 Monate ueber so ne scheiss Grenze nervt ganz schoen.

Neulich war ich mal bei der Immi in Bangkok, habe in der Sache aber auf Granit gebissen.

----------


## guenny

War also gerade eben, wei geschrieben. Das ganze hat 3 Minuten gedauert, Quittung hingereicht, Pass entgegengenommen mit Visum drin, schönen Urlaub gewünscht bekommen und raus und wieder weg.
Noch 2 Wochen und 4 Tage....

----------


## Samuianer

> Naja Manfred, ich habe ein 90 Tage Non Immi O Multple Entry, das covert bei richtiger Anwendung 5 x 90 Tage, aber alle 3 Monate ueber so ne scheiss Grenze nervt ganz schoen.
> 
> Neulich war ich mal bei der Immi in Bangkok, habe in der Sache aber auf Granit gebissen.


Dieter: habe ich nach meiner Scheidung, wegen Formfehler, auch wieder 3 Jahre lang machen duerfen! (das mit den 15 Monaten, also 5 x ausreisen, stimmt)

Es geht halt nur so... wenn du alle noetigen Papiere und Anforderungen zusammen hast, kriegst du ein Jahresaufenthalt.. aber eben nur wenn die Kriterien erfuellt sind! Worum es dabei im Einzelnen geht weisst du ja, oder?

(Wenn nicht PN)

Ich habe wieder so 'n Dingens in de Taesch!   :cool:

----------

